# Kernel boot logo and boot visual settings

## LukynZ

Hi,

I am trying to have a logo during boot (similar to boot cd) and some visual improvements. However I readed the wiki, some forum posts...but I am still unable to make this things works. Can anybody tell me, what exactly have to be set in kernel settings and grub? Thanks

P.S I am using kernel 2.6.30-r1 with Radeon HD3450

----------

## richard.scott

This is the place to start:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

----------

## LukynZ

How I said, I have already readed the wiki. And I don't want splash, I want the kernel boot logo

----------

## szczerb

Then, just enable an fb driver and the kernel logo in there.

----------

## Clad in Sky

But don't enable the frambuffer in the Kernel if you want to use the proprietary nvidia drivers and have x86 since they conflict.

----------

## szczerb

Yeah, I forgot about the crappy nvidia. Is ati just as crappy? (he's got a radeon) ;]

----------

## i92guboj

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> But don't enable the frambuffer in the Kernel if you want to use the proprietary nvidia drivers and have x86 since they conflict.

 

As long as I know, uvesafb will work on both x86 and amd64, and even vesa-tng will be ok for x86.

nvidiafb (or rivafb) won't work with the proprietary nvidia driver though. But that doesn't mean you can't use frame buffer if you own an nvidia card. And yes, you need frame buffer for the nice penguin to appear on your screen at bootup. Without frame buffer there's no way you can display graphics on a pure text console. In fact, if you look at the help of the boot logo in menuconfig you will see that it depends on FB, so that option won't be present if you haven't enabled the frame buffer.

As far as I know, the same happens for ati (not that I've tried). No ati specific fb driver will work with fglrx either.

This is because the specific drivers, unlike generic vesa ones, need to lock the hardware to operate with acceleration. Things like KMS are coming into scene to hopefully solve this in the future, by unifying the fb and X lands in which regards display mode settings. However neither of the closed drivers support KMS.

----------

## LukynZ

Ok, problem solved. Btw is it any advantage to have framebuffer device configured in the kernel?

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

I have nVidia-drivers and framebuffer both up and running. I think the problem with these stuff is only when using the hibernation feature. Tuxonice kernel sources might help you in this case.

nVidia, while not perfect, is far better supported on Linux than ATI (at least way easier to set up.) I've switched from ATI to nVidia because of this.

For the framebuffer, I think that if you compile it as module, you have issues at boot (or I'm saying stupidities ^^ :Wink:  that makes your framebuffer not working.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

